# Neutered two days ago, questions, help?



## Skippy (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi, Skippy was neutered on Tuesday (two days ago). His incision looks good but he's not peeing very much. He's eating and drinking fine. He has peed since surgery, so I know he can, but I can't imagine why he's peeing so infrequently. The Elizabethan collar is driving him nuts. He also has to keep his harness on all of the time to keep the E collar on, and he isn't used to wearing it for long periods of time. It's freaking him out but when I take it off he goes right for his incision. He seems to be itchy also. His skin looks fine but kind of dry so maybe it's itchy because they shaved the fur around his private area and his arm (for the IV). I'm trying to keep him quiet but he can't seem to sit still for any length of time. I feel so bad for him! 

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to help him feel better and calm down? The vet said to keep him away from his stitches for 10-14 days. I can't imagine torturing him for that long.

Please help.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, I think the times you can completely supervise him I would allow him to be free of the collar and just try to distract him if he goes for his stitches. I don't think the odd lick will do any harm if he does manage to get to them. When my dog was neutered I put a baby's vest on him, the type that fastens underneath with poppers, this was much more comfortable than a cone.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder if a baby onesie would work? Maybe cut out a part for him to urinate?


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I never put a cone on my two after neutering.... I just watched them... and both were fine....


----------



## Skippy (Mar 24, 2015)

He's too small and smart for a onsie. There is no way that I can just watch him all of the time, because... life. He seems to be much better today, but still can't be without the E collar. The neutered skin looks so dry. I'd put coconut oil on it, but he loves it so much that it would make him want to eat himself even more. What other kind of oil/lubricant could I use?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

What about vaseline, or baby oil? Or ask the vet. We have Vaseline 'intensive care' here at home. It says 'advanced repair' on the tube. Keep your chin up! Only 10 days to go!


----------

